# parfum / goût / saveur / arôme



## tie-break

Bonjour à tous,

"Bonjour madame je voudrais une glace"
"Oui bien sûr, quel *parfum/goût* voulez-vous?"

Peut-on remplacer "parfum" par "goût" dans cette phrase?

Merci


----------



## Anne345

On peut remplacer parfum par goût, mais c'est utilisé moins fréquemment pour une glace.


----------



## LV4-26

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de _goût_ pour une glace. C'est toujours _quel parfum_.


----------



## tie-break

Anne345 said:


> On peut remplacer parfum par goût, mais c'est utilisé moins fréquemment pour une glace.


 
Merci Anne, (c'est d'ailleurs ce que je supposais), y a-t-il une raison particulière pour préfèrer "parfum" dans le cas d'une glace?

En revanche quand on parle de boissons il me semble que "goût" est plus courant:

une boisson au goût de citron
une boisson au parfum de citron  

une boisson au citron


----------



## tie-break

LV4-26 said:


> Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de _goût_ pour une glace. C'est toujours _quel parfum_.


 
Je ne voudrais pas me tromper mais il me semble l'avoir entendu, bien que très rarement.


----------



## Agnès E.

La différence est très grande, et récente en réalité : dans l'industrie agro-alimentaire, la législation différencie les deux termes dont l'emploi indique ce qu'il y a dans le produit => 

*parfum* = on utilise un fruit, une épice ou autre chose pour parfumer une base, d'où les glaces parfum citron, dans lesquelles on utilise un extrait de citron, un jus de citron ou du zeste, par exemple, pour parfumer une base glacée. Mais il y a du citron dans la préparation, quelle que soit sa concentration.

*goût* = un ersatz, un produit chimique permet de donner l'illusion du parfum citron. Il n'y a aucune présence de citron dans la préparation. C'est extrêmement courant dans les boissons, les yaourts, et autres desserts industriels.

Il faut donc bien faire attention à ce que l'on va consommer.

Moi non plus, je n'ai encore jamais rencontré de glace goût quelque chose. Mais je ne prétends pas être une spécialiste, je n'aime pas les glaces !


----------



## tie-break

Agnès E. said:


> *goût* = un ersatz, un produit chimique permet de donner l'illusion du parfum citron. Il n'y a aucune présence de citron dans la préparation. C'est extrêmement courant dans les boissons, les yaourts, et autres desserts industriels.


 
Merci Agnès  

Il y a aussi des glaces qui sont produites de cette façon, par moyen d'une poudre chimique qui donne l'illusion du parfum correspondant (je ne les conseille à personne  ), peut-être que dans ce cas l'expression "une glace au goût de citron" ne serait pas inexacte, sauf qu'on ne peux pas connaître à l'avance la composition d'une glace quand on la commande


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je ne crois pas me tromper si je dis que nos amis Québécois parlent de saveur et non de parfum pour une glace, ce qui me parait tout à la fois plus approprié (que parfum, il est très rare de humer une glace ) et plus ... savoureux!

De plus ils ne disent pas une glace mais une crème glacée (certainement calquée sur l'anglais), encore une fois plus juste sémantiquement parlant.


----------



## Anne345

Selon TLFI, il s'agit ici à Parfum de 


> *C.− *Substance aromatique agréable au goût que l'on incorpore aux boissons, aux mets, aux desserts; _p.méton._ le goût lui-même. _Glace parfum pistache_.


 
Rien ne dit que la substance aromatique est naturelle. 
J'ai cherché "goût fraise" "parfum fraise" "goût vanille" "parfum vanille" "glace parfum" "glace goût". A mon étonnement les résultats sont assez semblables, d'où ma réponse. Je crois que c'est uniquement dans "glace à la fraise" qu'il faut qu'il y ait réellement de la fraise dans le produit.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

pour une glace on utilise le terme PARFUM: glace parfum fraise.

Mais pour un thé? Thé gout citron?

Et pour un yaourt? Yaourt gout fraise?


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsque l'on précise de quel parfum (ou goût, etc.) il est question comme dans ces exemples, il est inutile de donner un substantif précis :

_une glace à la vanille / une glace vanille_
_un thé au citron / un thé citron_
_un yaourt à la fraise / un yaourt fraise_

Ce n'est que lorsque l'on pose la question qu'il faut bien en choisir un. Cela dit, le plus souvent on ne parlera même pas de _parfum_, _goût_, _saveur_…

_Quel thé / Quelle sorte de thé voulez-vous ?_
_Tu veux un yaourt à quoi ?_ (familier)


----------



## wanna84

Bonjour,
j'ai une question à vous soumettre concernant le bon usage des substantifs «arôme» et «parfum». Notamment, je me demande si en certains contextes, nous pouvons les utiliser comme des synonymes. Par exemple, le substantif arôme peut-il s'employé pour faire référence au parfum dégagé par le pain ou les biscuits encore chauds?
Je vous remercie


----------



## SergueiL

Les champs d'applications de _arôme_ et _parfum_ sont plus vastes que l'usage courant de ces mots laisserait penser. Rien n'empêche d'employer chacun d'eux pour nommer l'odeur du pain ou des biscuits chauds. Mais dans un certain contexte comme vous le dites car à mon sens ils désignent une perception plus fine, plus précise que le terme _odeur_.


----------



## tilt

Les deux terme sont plutôt des synonymes, mais à l'usage, je fais une différence assez nette entre les deux : j'utiliserais _arôme _pour une odeur caractéristique d'un seul ingrédient (arôme de café, de vanille, de fruit), alors que _parfum _serait plutôt un mélange agréable de différentes odeurs.

Dans le cas de pain ou de biscuits, j'utiliserais donc plutôt _parfum _et si je parlais d'_arômes_, ce serait au pluriel, pour évoquer les senteurs qui composent ce parfum riche et complexe.


----------



## pignon

Bonjour, 
Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser "saveur" pour un yaourt (ex: saveur fraise, saveur citron, saveur vanille) ou faut-il obligatoirement employer parfum fraise, parfum citron, parfum vanille? J'ai beaucoup de doutes parce que j'ai toujours pensé que c'était seulement "parfum" mais j'ai trouvé sur Internet des yaourts français où on utilise "saveur": Yaourt Saveur Fraise - Yaourt - Découvrez nos saveurs - Malo : yaourt, fromage frais, dessert, lait et crème
De même, est-ce qu'on pourrait utiliser "saveur" pour les glaces (glace saveur fraise, saveur pistache...) ou c'est obligatoire "parfum"
Je vous remercie par avance pour vos réponses


----------



## janpol

Pour des yaourts, "saveur" ne me choque pas. Pour les glaces, j'entends surtout "à la", "au' (glace à la vanille, au chocolat, à la pistache, au citron...)


----------



## SergueiL

Je pense que cet emploi de "saveur" est récent et qu'il a été initié par la publicité. Mais c'est sans doute aussi le cas, plus lointain, de "parfum".
Comme Janpol, cela ne choque pas pour des yaourts, cela me semble inhabituel pour des glaces, mais pourquoi pas...


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir Pignon.

Dans votre exemple de « yaourt saveur fraise », la marque parle d'arôme naturel de fraise. J'ignore s'il s'agit-là d'une réglementation ou d'une nuance, d'une « terminologie », propre à la marque, voire d'une « ligne » ou d'une gamme de produits. En langage courant, on pourrait très bien dire que ce yaourt est parfumé à la fraise ou que son parfum est la fraise ou à la fraise.

Pour les glaces le terme de parfum s'est imposé, sans qu'il soit nécessairement obligatoire - à ma connaissance -, probablement parce que c'est un dessert et qu'on peut souvent le consommer dans des cafés ou buvettes : c'est souvent le cas en vacances, par exemple à la montagne l'été, ou encore dans les buvettes de plages ou de campings. Le yaourt peut être pris en dessert mais on ne le classe pas vraiment comme un dessert.

Pour répondre à une question posée plus haut, je me rappelle, il n'y a pas loin de trente ans, d'une glace « goût vanille », avec seulement de la vanille artificielle ou avec un mélange de vanille naturelle et de vanille artificielle. Rien à voir avec une glace à la vanille, dont on attend qu'elle soit à la vanille naturelle. Peut-être certaines fois ne s'agit-il que d'arôme naturel, avec plus ou moins de réussite. Là encore on ne sait pas toujours ce qui relève de la réglementation, d'autant qu'elle évolue, ce qui relève d'une initiative de la marque ou ce qui relève des usages courants.

Pourquoi pas une glace saveur café ou noisette ou fraise ou vanille, etc. ? Bien souvent le terme de saveur serait juste, mais maintenant qu'on est habitués à parfum, l'usage de saveur risque de paraître restrictif, trop peu attirant. Pourtant, comme il existe des arômes naturels de qualité, il ne me semble pas si improbable qu'un beau jour une marque tente d'user de ce filon commercial qui jouerait sur le terme de saveur : si la qualité est là, si l'on utilise l'idée, assez valorisante, d'une « ligne » de produits basée sur la saveur, le coup pourrait à mon avis réussir. On pourrait tout aussi bien jouer directement sur le terme d'arôme. Entre arôme et parfum, l'écart me paraît bien mince, s'il en existe un.


----------



## pignon

Merci Janpol, SergueiL et Logospreference! Mais, dans l'usage de tous les jours et ce que vous entendez autour de vous en France, ce serait bien d'employer "saveur" pour un yaourt ou vous ne l'emploiriez jamais et il faudrait plutôt se restreindre au terme "parfum"?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Comme avait dit Maitre Capello dans son message #11, dans la vie quotidienne on se contente de dire _yaourt à la fraise _ou _yaourt fraise_.
Si l'on veut ajouter un substantif, pour des yaourts ce n'est pas celui de _saveur_ qui me vient à l'esprit, mais _arôme, parfum _ou _goût_, assez indifféremment en ce qui me concerne.
Quitte à jouer au quarté, pour des yaourts je parierais dans cet ordre : 1) arôme, 2) parfum, 3) goût, 4) saveur.


----------



## Nawaq

Saveur pour un yaourt me dérange pas, ça me viendrait pas naturellement mais c'est bon quand même.

Pour moi ce serait : yaourt fraise, yaourt goût fraise, yaourt parfum fraise, yaourt saveur fraise, yaourt arôme fraise...
D'ailleurs quand je demande à ma mère ce qu'il y a comme choix de yaourts, je dis toujours "c'est quel goût ?" ou "c'est à quoi ?"...


----------

